# 2012 Crop Prospects



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Heres a link to a Farm Journal poll about 2012 crop planting prospects....which in turn, directly affects our hay and forage supply and demand.

Farm Journal Poll Results | AGWEB.com

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd say that article says good things about the prices of hay for 2012. Even if a large amount of farmers decided to go back to hay it would take 2 years for that decision to impact hay supplies that much as most hay fields aren't that productive the 1st year they are planted. I think the bigger impact on hay prices at least in my area will be moisture in Texas, Oklahoma, New Mexico or lack of moisture. As well as our snow pack in the mountains (irrigation water) and weather next spring.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

The southern drought has had the biggest impact on hay inventories I have ever seen. Its having a bigger impact than the nine year drought that just ended 3 yrs ago around here. There will be no carryover in this whole region this spring and that may have a big impact on 2012.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't pay much attention to polls as everytime I do a survey I never answer truthfully. Let the end user or the speculators take as much risk as the producer is my theory.


----------

